# Knobby mag 525



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Just got the knobby mag adjustment for the 525 from Spiderhitch. MAN what a difference! I really didn't like the slidey,not enough range, Plus with this I can back off during the cast  Plus it has a greater range of controll. I'm STOKED! just thought I'd share the joy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

that is a smokin a$$ reel-casted it a few times...WOW ...wishin all them 525mags were like that. The knobby does make a difference.


Have ya a chance to lay into a cast yet?

Spiderhitch grows money in his back yard


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Actually it's a brand new 525mag,and one of the best balanced 525's I have ever seen. I just got the sideplate and with mag adjustment from him. Hadn't tossed it yet,prolly tomorrow morning before work.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

how much one dem like that all tricked out run ya?


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Well then young Barty, I will be expecting great things this fall when I get you on that sod field!! BB


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

CRAP!!!! 

Barty, you ol' so and so ...I saw this thread with BB's name under it, and about broke my fingers getting to it, to find out when these reels were comin' to the states... 

Should'a known you'd be mixed up in it...


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

The origiinal knobby endplates are I believe available from Penn in the UK. 

Railroader - If you want one that badly let me know.....BB


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I got one made from a GS side plate with the Mag through the clicker hole, Don't need a clicker on the field. It is a very professional "factory" quality mag conversion. I just replaced it on a factory 525 mag.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Well then young Barty, I will be expecting great things this fall when I get you on that sod field!! BB


Nothin like a little pressure there drill seargent


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

barty b said:


> Nothin like a little pressure there drill seargent


You got it!

BB


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

barty b said:


> I got one made from a GS side plate with the Mag through the clicker hole, Don't need a clicker on the field. It is a very professional "factory" quality mag conversion. I just replaced it on a factory 525 mag.


That would be one of the original UK made Knobbies then, (my personal favourite)

Before the SuperMag Xtra that is - LMAO!

BB


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Neil,

If you put an additional "Super Mag Extra" in your sock bag for your next Florida Junket, I would compensate you for the reel in $ and for the carriage at the A1A Ale House.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*525 knobby mags*

well i'm glad you like the side plate,you can hit some pretty impressive numbers on the field on that reel,i
got some knobbys that can hit over 800ft.and i ain't
story telling either,i'm no tournament caster,but i practice like i do.i like the fact when you go for the hit,you can really punch the cast hard as hell and then when you are in mid-flight you can loosen up and just see that weight flyyyyyyyyy and see your
line rip off like it like a hurricane.as far as the super magextra, man that reel should be a casting beast.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Knobby*



Black Beard said:


> The origiinal knobby endplates are I believe available from Penn in the UK.
> 
> Railroader - If you want one that badly let me know.....BB



Neil, do you have a link for the sideplate- I was considering the supermag, but if I can find an endplate with the knobby that will work with my current reels I would likely go that route

Thanks.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

spiderhitch said:


> well i'm glad you like the side plate,you can hit some pretty impressive numbers on the field on that reel,i
> got some knobbys that can hit over 800ft.and i ain't
> story telling either,i'm no tournament caster,but i practice like i do.i like the fact when you go for the hit,you can really punch the cast hard as hell and then when you are in mid-flight you can loosen up and just see that weight flyyyyyyyyy and see your
> line rip off like it like a hurricane.as far as the super magextra, man that reel should be a casting beast.



SH,

If you're hitting those numbers with ANY rod and reel then you absolutely should be tournament casting.

800' is a very,very long cast. 

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*tommy*

i would'nt say any normal gear,i got a couple of t-mags,from tournament casters one guy currently
throws in the tournaments now,and the other guy
no longer throws in the tournaments,i ain't saying names because i don't know if they would want their names out their,i got 6500 mag elites,mk 11 rockets,5500 ct mag elites all tricked out,i was throwing a zipplex primo synchro's,one year i use to 
practice religously every other day practicing my technique, imagining i'm casting to stripers 300 yds.
out,i would go to empty fields and just cast all day 
long.i was obsessed with the casting.and i am saying i can cast them numbers because i do it quite often.i do'nt know if its my build my height,i 
currently stand 5'7'',and weight 220 solid pounds
i think i got a pretty good technique because it works for me,hi arc pendulum,i think it's in my heart when i go to cast,i sike my self up pretty good and get really hyped and then i put the chi
on the cast and just let it rip.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Mike, I wanna see some video of you, I hear you can smash it pretty well


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*mike...*

when you're casting...hyped up is an understatement...hes a casting machine...and i've only come close to him with his reels...i swear if he did tourney casting he'd dominate...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SH,

I probably know the tournament guys you are refering to. Initials probably BK and RJ or FM.

 

The world record cast is just over 900' and the american record is 839'. The american record was set on a windy spring day with a 18+ mph tailwind straight down field. If you can regularly cast in excess of 800 *measured* feet then my hat is off to you.

But......

To believe it I would have to see it... opcorn: 

Tommy


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*casting*

well i guess i should start practicing more,and try tournament casting when it warms up,just wish they
had local tournaments.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

Tommy said:


> If you can regularly cast in excess of 800 *measured* feet then my hat is off to you.
> Tommy


Tommy, how many american do you know, who can regularly cast over 800'?


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

the only one casting now and hitting over 800 in competition with any consistency is tommy.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

There are 4 living Americans (5th being Primo Livenais) that have cast over 800' in a sanctioned casting event. There are quite a few Europeans that have done it. 

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/03/distance-records-and-achievements.html



spiderhitch said:


> i am saying i can cast them numbers because i do it quite often..


Like I said, my hat is off. If someone does it on a regular basis then he must be an exceptionally talented caster that should be on the casting court. I want to put an American tean together to go to Wales this summer. SH would be a shoe in for the team.

I just want to see the cast.

Tommy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I thought I remembered seeing Rollands 800 foot patch last spring.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

it's not far from va. beach to crisfield, maryland in mid may. i'm sure everyone who is distance casting would like to see spiderhitch show up.
charlie


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Digger,

From the Sportcast USA records page.

800' Club 
Tommy Farmer 839.25' Burgaw NC 2005 
Lou McEachern 821.67' Corpus Christi TX 2001 
Hector Hernandez 813.19' Corpus Christi TX 2001 
Rolland Johnson 804.80' Burgaw NC 2005 
August "Primo" Livenais 810'5" *Historic record 


Rolland is definitley in the club. He's has broken 800' in two different tournaments that come to mind. Worlds of 02, he beat casting legend Peter Thain that day and the SE Open of 05, a great casting day for most who were there.

Tommy


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*hmm ...*

i really don't think you all realize that THIS BOY IS A BEAST!!! SPYDERHITCH is insane bro... has anyone ever heard someone yell out "DEATH!!!" or "WARRIOR!!!" before they cast?!?!?! dude.. this boy does it.. i aint trying to be all on his... sacks... but... i have seen the boy spool a 525 MAG that is tricked out with the ZZiplex.. INSANE!!! a FULL SPOOL of 525... 17lb suffix... insane...pendulum cast... INSANE... he does need to go TOURNEY... but you have to cinvince this boy... i'll bring a video camera next time we go fish... i'll try to get it up here... spyderhitch = insane DISTANCE...


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I saw a guy on the OV Pier last summer. He was fishing with a reel he'd been tinkering with. I remember it had a knobby on the side. From the pier (not the best place to cast for distance) this guy was launching it a country mile. I wish I'd caught who he was...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Was he a burly moutain man looking guy???

Coulda been Willie Longcaster himself.....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Was he a burly moutain man looking guy???
> 
> Coulda been Willie Longcaster himself.....


Was a young guy, perhaps in his late 20's... perhaps with some Asian parentage.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

thatd prolly be spiderhitch, 

ive never casted with him on a marked field, but ive fished with him quite a bit, and he can atleast outcast me by quite a ways..800 in a field, maybe , i dunno cant say for sure, thats a long ways,only fished with him on the pier(bad for casting as has been said), and he smashes it..

btw, the burly mountain man tommy speaks of is "Danville", for those who know him in va, that crazy far casting guy that fishes cbbt with the tagalong youngen/protege


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*casting*

well i guess i got to get the roller marker back out and start practicing,i guess i'll show my face in one of these tournaments this year,i just got to get me two tournament rods built.i guess those numbers do'nt count unless i get it official,so this year i will try to make a showing.to me trying to prove a point
about casting is pointless and it's not to important to me,i could care less,i do it for fun..


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

spiderhitch, i sure you are a fantastic distance caster. however if you can cast over 800' with primo synchro, i can't imagine what you can do with ttr. the 800' cast put you in a same category with top casters in the world, which might translate to $$$(or rod here and there). good luck.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

spiderhitch said:


> well i guess i got to get the roller marker back out and start practicing,i guess i'll show my face in one of these tournaments this year,i just got to get me two tournament rods built.i guess those numbers do'nt count unless i get it official,so this year i will try to make a showing.to me trying to prove a point
> about casting is pointless and it's not to important to me,i could care less,i do it for fun..


And if you were that guy I saw casting from the OV Pier that day, I'd be standing in line just to watch... whether you hit 800' or not!

Jim


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

spyderhitch.... do it man... tourney would be the way to go... dont do the competition for the competition... but for the piece of mind that you have cleared 800... and to not prove to everyone but show that you have and can hit the 800 mark and then some...

G


----------



## GoneFishin (Feb 2, 2007)

barty b said:


> Mike, I wanna see some video of you, I hear you can smash it pretty well


Yeah, He can. I seen him do it quite a few times at the Little Island pier at Sandbridge. Its pretty funny when tourists ask him if they can video tape him while he casts.. haha


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Spiderhitch, Your lucky day*

Don't take this wrong Spiderhitch, it is very likely you can cast 800', but in my eyes, more likely you can't. So therefore your lucky day.

I'm twice your age, come to the SE regional, and cast farther than me and I will pay your hotel for Fri.and Sat. night, and give you fifty bucks for gas.

I want a handicap, 1 yard/ year of age difference.

If that proposal is offensive I apologize on the front end and withdraw the offer. Just trying to get the best casters out to the field, i'm sure their are many more, so come even if you don't want the challenge...........Kingfish


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'd take that if I were you Mike,But thats just me and I cant even get CLOSE to 800...yet.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*kingfish*

alright old school put a thousand down,i'll take that bet buddie,and you will see me this year,aight old school.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just so there are no misunderstandings,
http://www.mapquest.com/directions/...=&2v=&2n=&2pn=&2a=&2c=shallotte&2s=nc&2z=&r=f
directions from va. beach to shallotte
charlie


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd like to see this one in person.

I've seen spiderhitch cast. Yes, he's that good. 

It's gonna be fun to watch this on a field.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Bet*

I didn't make a bet, I was providing a reward with a goal. I hope to be around 660 and when you add 27 years @ 1 yard thats 81 feet, for a total of 741. so if you were to beat that # assuming I cast that well, well you would get a free stay and gas money.

On the other hand if you want to make a wager, by all means bring your squash, I'll have mine.

Kingfish


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: :beer: 


Ill be wherever this one goes down at.


Do it to it mike.




Jesse


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

this is gonna be fun...see both of ya inna spring

opcorn: 

can willy get in on this,he loves to compete lol


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*How old*

Is Willie??????


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if someone were to ask hed prolly say 17
i think hes more around 40-45, not sure, btw he doesnt know anything about that post i was just kidding, but ill talk with him this weekend and see, he might go for it


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

u really 54 wayne?


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

*Don't rile Willy*

please. He is already on a tear and who knows what he is capable of. Unfortunately I am old school, but it is better than the alternative. Look forward to seeing you at the SE, you are a talent............Wayne


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*WoW!!!!!*

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

This is gonna ROCK!! I can't wait I will definitely be there


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

biggest thread hijack of teh new year?


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

*agree...*

yes... this is the HIJACK of the century... BUT!!!
I WILL BE THE PERSONAL DRIVER for spyderhitch at this event... i can't wait... headin down south to BUXTON prez weekend... can we settle it there?!?!?!? this should be fun... :beer: opcorn: :fishing: :beer: opcorn: :fishing: :beer: opcorn: :fishing: :beer: opcorn: :fishing: :beer: opcorn: :fishing: :beer: opcorn: :fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Wow, 

Gone for a day and things really heat up...  

I know Wayne, and believe me he wasn't trying to embarrass or challenge SH to a high dollar wager. He wanted to spur some interest in the sport and it looks like he did that. That being said, I don't think I'd want to go into a high dollar wager with Wayne .....

Mike, come on down and cast with us, wager or not it sounds like you are a talent. If you are casting regularly over 800' then you will probably win the whole thing. I've cast side by side with the very best in the world and those numbers put you in an elite group.

I will be the first to shake your hand.

But first I have to see it.

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> biggest thread hijack of teh new year?


I started this thread,I don't care,let it ride opcorn:


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

dang barty... tihs is all ur fault... hahaha... when is this that he should be coming down again?!?!? i am driving him... most likely... what rod and reel can be used in this competition?? length, reel? line test lb? things like that... whats the info???


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Link to Sportcast USA rules.

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/01/tournament-rules.html

All the info is in there.

Tommy


----------

